# Recoveries



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Any body got some ideas on the newest most stable recoveries? I recently ran into a problem and was informed it mite be due to an outdated recovery. I'm on cwm 5.0.2.1 and rom manager says that it the most current. What's the best most standard now-a-days and how would I switch?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

4ext!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Any body got some ideas on the newest most stable recoveries? I recently ran into a problem and was informed it mite be due to an outdated recovery. I'm on cwm 5.0.2.1 and rom manager says that it the most current. What's the best most standard now-a-days and how would I switch?


4ext recovery is the best for the thunderbolt by far IMO. It has more features and options than CWM, TWRP, or RZ. 4ext is also the most stable, is still being updated, and has a fully touch interface. You can switch to 4ext from right within the 4ext app. The link is for the paid version of the 4ext app, but if you go down on the market page and go to the devs site, there's a free version too (4ext recovery updater, the first one).

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ext.recovery.control&hl=en

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

trter10 said:


> 4ext!


+++++1
-theMichael


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

4ext it is then. Thanks my dudes


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Do I have to do a back up or anything ? This seems weird like some kind of inception type shyte. Recover to change my recovery ha ha.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Do I have to do a back up or anything ? This seems weird like some kind of inception type shyte. Recover to change my recovery ha ha.


Haha. No, you can flash 4ext recovery from inside the app while the phone is running. There's an option to place a copy of the recovery on the SD card, it's a good idea to do that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok well I did it but I'm still kinda confused. After the 3 day free trial does it automatically go back to cwm? Or how does that work? And do I still get to the recovery by using volume down and power or does it have to be through the app or what? Thanks for any help


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

the trial.is just for the app not the recovery there are ways to bypass the trial but I won't go.into.details









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, volume down and power will always boot to the bootloader, doesn't matter which recovery you use.and yeah, the trial is just for the app, you will keep any recovery you have installed even after the trial ends.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Forget how much the app costs, but think it's worth it

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm very stupid. I still don't get it. What app? I just wanted a new recovery. Ha ha I can't wait for the 3 days to be up so I can have my good ol' simple cwm. I thought it was just a reg recovery to flash roms back up and restore roms and all the simplicity of cwm. All this new fangled techmology. ;-) and what's with the wonky price of 2.91? Man if I can't figure this out, how am I gonna figure out tasker? Ha ha ha. Thanks guys


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Here are a couple of screen shots from within the app, forget what you get with trial version, maybe same thing.

Basically with app you can create backup/install zip/wipe, etc. Phone still boots into recovery but you can run it from app. Still have options to boot into recovery and backup/restore like cwm

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I'm sorry I'm very stupid. I still don't get it. What app? I just wanted a new recovery. Ha ha I can't wait for the 3 days to be up so I can have my good ol' simple cwm. I thought it was just a reg recovery to flash roms back up and restore roms and all the simplicity of cwm. All this new fangled techmology. ;-) and what's with the wonky price of 2.91? Man if I can't figure this out, how am I gonna figure out tasker? Ha ha ha. Thanks guys


If you go to the developer's website and click the link at the top of the page "4ext recovery updater free", the app downloads. After the download completes, go to settings> applications > enable allow unknown sources > use file explorer > SD card > downloads > click 4ext recovery updater app > install > open app > first choice, install 4ext > select newest touch version > install > profit.

The point of the app is to install 4ext recovery for you, the easy way. After the trial ends, you can still use the app to view new versions of the recovery and see changelogs for it. The only difference after the trial ends is that the advanced (paid) features will become locked. See the screenshots posted above if you're still interested. PM sent.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

4ext is a recovery and the trial has nothing to do with the recovery itself. I have been using 4ext for like 2 months. So don't even worry about the trial. Just enjoy the recovery.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkace (Oct 18, 2011)

If you're using clockwork recovery, do you need to do anything to flash 4ext over it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

darkace said:


> If you're using clockwork recovery, do you need to do anything to flash 4ext over it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


No, if you use the 4ext app and choose to flash 4ext recovery, 4ext flashes over CWM and no additional steps are necessary.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I got it guys thanks. The app is the rom manager part of cwm. Makes sense now. Burned myself with lit ciggarrettes for nothing. J/kk


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been using the touch version of the clockwork recovery for quite a while with zero issues and love it. Ill probly stick with it until I really have a reason to switch. But I am curious what makes ext4 better. What exactly can it do that cwm cant?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

mordant80 said:


> I have been using the touch version of the clockwork recovery for quite a while with zero issues and love it. Ill probly stick with it until I really have a reason to switch. But I am curious what makes ext4 better. What exactly can it do that cwm cant?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Use it and find out for yourself. That's the easiest way.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I'm really liking this 4ext. Very well polished and super nice looking. Ill have to use it a bit more to get an opinion on functionality but if they put as much effort into productivity as they did aesthetics it will be great


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Its one touch screen recovery that works right. I used twrp touch screen recovery and after while all my backups and new backups wouldn't load and just say error. Plus I like these touch screen versions because it saves undo wear and tear on the power and volume buttons. We all know how they tend to break lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

agreeing with all of that - and since I prefer a touch recovery, I like 4ext because of the weighted scrolling. I apparently have a lot of crap in the root of my SD card, so it's nice to be able to scroll past it all quickly when I want to flash something. CWM Touch just didn't cut it for me for that reason.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mordant80 said:


> I have been using the touch version of the clockwork recovery for quite a while with zero issues and love it. Ill probly stick with it until I really have a reason to switch. But I am curious what makes ext4 better. What exactly can it do that cwm cant?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Well, just about every user that posted here seems to be loving 4ext, so without getting into details, it'd be worth a try. CWM in comparison to 4ext is buggy, lacking in features, and poorly maintained, just my opinion.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordant80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I gave a try and right away i noticed its misreporting my ext4 filesystems as ext3 under info. Confirmed my filesystems as ext4 with the mount command in terminal. Finding that bug so quickly makes me nervous. Don't think any of the extra features are anything I'd really use any how. Think I'll stay with cwm touch for now as I've had zero issues and not seen any bugs personally. It was worth a try and i can see why others like it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

mordant80 said:


> Well I gave a try and right away i noticed its misreporting my ext4 filesystems as ext3 under info. Confirmed my filesystems as ext4 with the mount command in terminal. Finding that bug so quickly makes me nervous. Don't think any of the extra features are anything I'd really use any how. Think I'll stay with cwm touch for now as I've had zero issues and not seen any bugs personally. It was worth a try and i can see why others like it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You could always convert your nandroid to ext4 if you're worried about it ;-) I never experienced that bug on the most current TB touch version. If you're satisfied and comfortable with what you're running and it's working well for you, yeah, there's no reason for you to switch. And like you said, it was worth trying, I don't think it's ever a waste to try something new or different.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I didn't really have any problem with CWM until I got this replacement phone and installed it from the Play Store after rooting...I installed and updated, and STILL had to go into the app and check for an update for the actual recovery, since it was way out of date. and we've seen probably a dozen people in the Thundershed thread in the last month or two who couldn't properly flash the ROM because their recovery was out of date.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Think Im gunna try 4ext only question, is how hard is it to go back to CWM? well to late anyway, just installed 4ext...lol

EDIT: ooohh...Ive only just booted into 4ext for like 30 sec & it sexy..


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

hrdnhvy said:


> Think Im gunna try 4ext only question, is how hard is it to go back to CWM? well to late anyway, just installed 4ext...lol
> 
> EDIT: ooohh...Ive only just booted into 4ext for like 30 sec & it sexy..


Not hard at all to go back to CWM, all you'd have to do is open Rom manager and choose the flash CWM recovery option. There's no additional steps necessary.

*Sent from an electric green Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

Really liking 4ext and made the purchase. Not seeing any major bugs on my end.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah, i haven't experienced any bugs in the newest touch release either. i bought 4ext control for extra features and to support the developer. Madmaxx is very responsive to feedback and is dedicated to having the best app/recovery available, i've never regretted my purchase.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------

